# This was weird



## Kamie (Oct 29, 2014)

Just thought I would share what happened, as it my solve problems for others.

My egg production has been down greatly, which is sorta expected as I haven't set any new hens on in two years. I'm planning on it next year just didn't have time this year.

Anyway, I was out feeding the chickens yesterday, and found a bantam dead with its head and wings in tact, but all its inside completely gone. It was inside the coop in a secure fenced area. 

Did some research and started thinking "something in the weasel family" Went out last night to check the chickens and I'll be darned if there wasn't a possum in the coop.Which is weird because I had already put them up for the night. Plus I thought possums where only nocturnal. After killing the possum and more research, turns out they aren't nocturnal in really cold weather, which we have been having.

Apparently this possum has been stealing eggs because I got more today than in a long time.

Like I said, just sharing this in hopes if someone else has this happen, it may help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ran one out of my pen just a few nights ago because I couldn't be bothered to hook up the hot wire and turn it on. All I had happen were some lost tail feathers on my 11 year old. 

From what I could tell it had only been in there for a few minutes before something kicked in and I went to listen and hear, probably the 11 year old, let out a cry of alarm.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kamie, I haven't had possums but I have crows that steal eggs every day. And my hens are taking a break. Sorry you lost a hen to a possum.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I shoot/ trap all ***** and possums on my property and feed them to the vultures(I love watching them and they have a pecking order,too).There is a skunk out there,been out there for a few years(I think it's the same one) that steals the eggs so I started leaving it a couple of eggs every night.I've caught it in the coop a number of times and my chickens don't seem to mind it.Last winter,my husband accidentally locked it in the coop for the night.I found it the next morning,curled up in a ball behind the heated waterer.The chickens were fine but I had a hard time waking up the skunk and getting it to leave,it didn't want to go.I've heard pros and cons about skunks around the hen house but I believe it keeps the other predators at bay.Occasionally smell it and I think it chased something away during the night.As long as it leaves the flock alone,the skunk is welcome here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no. So sorry to hear a possum got your hen. They do eat ticks and are immune to rabies, so it's a catch 22. 

.ewww didn't the coop smell like skunk?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No,it doesn't make the coop smell at all or it wouldn't be welcome.I occasionally smell it in the early morning hours outside the bedroom window,probably because something else was out there.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's so odd though. Luckily he didn't spray in the coop. Just be careful they eat chickens tio


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've heard that they eat the butts of chickens but their roosts are 3' off the floor and they don't seem to mind the skunk.I have a trap if I need to remove it but it has caused no problems,yet.Haven't really seen any signs lately that it has been around,usually see where it was digging for grubs around the coop and egg shells from the eggs I leave for it.I wonder how long they live,it's been out there 4-5 years(at least I think it's the same skunk).


----------

